# Under armour shirt sublimation



## Interdictor (Oct 6, 2006)

Can you sublimate onto an under armour shirt??


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

The answer is yes, if it's 100 polyester. However some polyesters do not hold up under the high temp as well as others. So the only way to know for sure is to try it out on a sample.


----------



## promobob (Jun 14, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can purchase Under Armour at wholesale? I need to buy their performance polo. Thank you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

promobob said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase Under Armour at wholesale? I need to buy their performance polo. Thank you.


Have you searched the forums for under armour?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/

I found this thread with some leads:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t10939.html

You can also find comparable shirts here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/wicking/


----------



## promobob (Jun 14, 2007)

Rodney, yes, did that already, but thanks for the direction. client specified this shirt and have already sent ashworth and c+b samples. have a feeling i'm gonna lose them to UA directly. they want the name brand and their logo.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

promobob said:


> Rodney, yes, did that already, but thanks for the direction. client specified this shirt and have already sent ashworth and c+b samples. have a feeling i'm gonna lose them to UA directly. they want the name brand and their logo.


Did you already call Under Armour? What did they say about buying wholesale?


----------



## no1viking (Jan 7, 2008)

In order to purchase from Under Armour wholesale you must be an authorized distributor and unless you own a high volume store in a desireable location that is not going to happen. Try some of the other shirts like sport-tek, badger and vapor apparel. Also the shirt does NOT have to be 100% polyester, I have sublimated 80/20 spandex, and even 50/50 cotton with good results. You must use very light colored t shirts and if you do use 100% poly shirts you will need to use vapo foam to protect the shirt. Use NO Pressure at 340 degrees for 100 secs. Trust me on this one.


----------

